# GL Insurance Wisconsin (Milwaukee)



## tony1225 (Feb 22, 2014)

My renewal for GL insurance is approaching and looking to get additional quotes. Any recommendations on companies/agents to contact. I am located in Milwaukee, WI. Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

tony1225 said:


> My renewal for GL insurance is approaching and looking to get additional quotes. Any recommendations on companies/agents to contact. I am located in Milwaukee, WI. Thank you ahead of time.


 P&C Insurance Brookfield, 262-923-8137


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Brunswick I priced many and they are the cheapest


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> Brunswick I priced many and they are the cheapest


Be careful here. I checked with them and was told the coverage only applied to work for the specific company they wrote it for (i.e. Safeguard) and I would have to carry an additonal policy to cover all of my other customers.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ca.....any others?


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Gypos 

I just left them an email I will let you know what they say 
they quoted general liability and E O @ at $2500 and other companies came in at $4500


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Insurance Tek... out in Washington State... http://www.insurance-tek.com/


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

I just spoke to them and they cover any pp company with 1-2 million policy

Has to be paid in full 2500 for year cheapest I found. So far


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> I just spoke to them and they cover any pp company with 1-2 million policy
> 
> Has to be paid in full 2500 for year cheapest I found. So far


Do they cover when you are mowing for residential or commercial customers or when you do abatement work for municipalities or direct work for brokers or banks? 

If they do I might look into it.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

The cheapest isn't always the best. Due your home work when choosing a carrier.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Most important is:

Is the policy a "claims made" or an "occurrence" policy? If it is a claims made policy then you will need to pay for "tail" coverage for a few years AFTER you quit the business. 

As stated above "cheap is not always best" especially when its you and your families financial future...


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Most important is:
> 
> Is the policy a "claims made" or an "occurrence" policy? If it is a claims made policy then you will need to pay for "tail" coverage for a few years AFTER you quit the business.
> 
> As stated above "cheap is not always best" especially when its you and your families financial future...


This is vary good advice, thanks wannabe for putting much better than i did.

Wisdom is a virtue of the Wise.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Tail coverage meaning, CYA. 

This is hypothetical but not so uncommon- Contractor stops working with say, Five Brothers, or Safeguard, in June of 2012. April of 2013 he gets notified that the winterization he did on the Chicago triplex from 16 months ago failed. Three frozen water heaters, all fixtures and supply lines from the house to the street, plus water damage to the ceilings, walls, cabinets and floors. 36K to repair and the bill is heading your way. It can either stop at your mailbox or your agents.
Change the story a little to a roof tarp or trashout with "personals", backfeeding, etc. Doesn't matter that the house may have been vandalized or that the broker did a dewinterization on his own dime without telling anyone.

The $2500 entry policy with E&O mortgage field service coverage may only be good for FAS. You may need another one for Safeguard, etc, or at least the certificate. Don't expect your agent to know all of this; many of them don't.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

OR...... This is my lawsuit.....

Go to a property to change locks, install lockbox and mow yard. Its a 2 unit condo complex (duplex style) with seperate addresses--2015 and 2017. Work order is for 2015 only explicitly noted on the work order..2015 only! 2017 was occupied and the owner came out and spoke with us when we were knocking on the 2015 door. Locks had already been changed but the lockbox did not have the correct code (when got it open since the neighbor knew the code since the previous preservation company told him the code since the basement was shared with the laundry room). 

Call in from site and was told to mow yard and change the lockbox code to a different code AND NOT TELL THE NEIGHBOR... OK. 

Nearly 2 years later the lawsuit started. The OWNER of the building was a leading foreclosure atty... go figure! He sued EVERYONE BUT ME!!! The list was impressive who he sued too 

ALL the defense costs were sent to my Insurance Carrier after I had left the business and did not have E&O anylonger... Tail Coverage kicked in. I am fighting the deductible though....


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Coverage Included: General Liability and Errors and Omissions Combined Policy
Limit of Liability (each claim / aggregate) $1,000,000/2,000,000

Deductible each claim: $2,500
Retro Active date: Inception
Annual Premium: $2,191.00
Taxes: $78.88
Fees: $254.38
Total Annual Cost: $2,524.26

The following forms and endorsements apply:
-Defense Expense within the Limit of Liability
-Claims-Made Form
-Duty to Defend Policy
-Nuclear Exclusion
-Pending/Prior Litigation Exclusion
-Mortgage Field Services Endorsement
-Advertising and Personal Injury Endorsements Included
-Bodily Injury and Property Damage Coverage Extension Included
-Blanket Additional Insured by Contract Endorsement Included


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

this is exactly what they sent me


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Nope I wouldnt purchase that policy. The Claims-Made endorsement would mean you would end up paying that annual premium amount for "x" number of years until you feel comfortable that nobody will come after you on a liability claim. For me I would say 3-5 yrs but I remember that I read somewhere HUD &/or Fannie can subrogate up to 7 yrs.... $2500/yr premium x 7 yrs is a chunk of change especially after your out of business..


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

....


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Molly,

The quote differences is the combined liability aggregate but doesnt state the settlement provisions (claim determinations). Do you understand the differences? Happy to explain if someone doesnt


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

My break was over didn't get other pic uploaded...from what I glanced at real quick the quote I got was similar to what was posted. By all means I will take any helpful advice I can get. We are still looking into insurance.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow very confusing
problem is I have general liability in place covering construction but some of these companies want certain companies to insure me


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I found a good article that can explain this faster then me typing it all out... 

*Claims-Made Form:* There are two primary types of insurance policy forms: occurrence and claims-made. Occurrence forms cover losses that happen during a given period of time (the policy term). The loss can be reported years later, but the key is when it happened. A claims-made policy covers claims made during a given period of time. The loss may have happened many years in the past, but is reported during the current policy term. As you can imagine, it is difficult to move from one type of form to the other. Occurrence forms are somewhat more valuable as they respond to claims years later. A claims-made form has value, but no guarantee of continued insurablity, so if you are for some reason cancelled by an insurance company, you may not have coverage in the future for activities in the past. Some important aspects of claims-made policies that you may need to know are: retrospective date, extended reporting periods, and tail coverage, to name a few.
The key concept here is that a claims-made policy generally costs less than an occurrence policy, but you run the risk of not being covered for a potential claim because you didn't discover it until after your policy expired. As with all other aspects of insurance, the decision is a gamble, and you pay a price to lower your risk.
Here's a related concept: _tail coverage_. Tail coverage picks up where a claims-made policy leaves off, covering occurrences that happened while the policy was effective, but claimed _after_ the policy expired. As a result, the combination of a claims-made policy and tail coverage looks very much like an occurrence policy, with one critical difference. When an occurrence policy expires, the premiums stop, while the coverage (on occurrences that happen during the policy period) continues _ad infinitim._ Tail coverage, on the other hand, is something you purchase _after_ your claims-made policy expires... and you continue to pay for it until you decide that the risk of discovering an old occurrence no longer outweighs the cost of the tail coverage premium.
To put it more simply, the cost of an occurrence policy is high, but fixed, whereas the cost of a claims-made/tail coverage combination is initially lower, but of longer duration and potentially of higher total cost. The decision of which to buy effectively hinges on the nature of your risks. If your business is such that any liability is immediately apparent—and thus claimable—you are probably safe with a claims-made policy. If, however, your potential liability can linger undetected for years—medical malpractice liability is a good example—then you may be safest with an occurrence policy.
One caveat is a situation where somebody else is paying your insurance premiums. In medicine, for example, many hospitals pay their doctors' medical malpractice insurance premiums... but on a claims-made basis. If a doctor leaves the hospital—to enter private practice, say—he must purchase tail coverage to remain protected against any liability incurred while working at the hospital.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> Wow very confusing
> problem is I have general liability in place covering construction but some of these companies want certain companies to insure me


That is correct. Some of the nationals have ongoing relationships with major carriers such as York Jersey, and have them create a policy based on that national's specific needs. They then require you, the contractor, to have a policy in place that only a company like York Jersey writes. This can seem unethical but it has been going on for many years without repercussion that I know of. The standard GL policy is for your local and private work. Nationals won't use it because it does nothing for them.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks guys
I am now understanding of the policies. I have been doing P&P for many years but after Sandy hit I took a break to help family and friends out and have decided to jump back in and they want there carriers which at first was confusing but you have all helped me to understand.
As for the policy I will get I am a risk taker so it will be the cheaper one


----------

